# Sanco, JC Whitney, Repops



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Hey everyone I want to know whats the difference is between Sanco blinds, JC Whitney blinds and these new repos that are floating around.I know that they are two different brands, So if anyone can help me out to be able and tell them apart it will be appreciated. Post up pics if you have them either ones.

im looking to buy some for my 64 impala

Thanks in advance
-Mikelowsix4


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

sancos are the OGs, and look good.. the rest cant do either of those things LOL


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

for real tho none of em have the sancos "look"

repops the blinds are cheap and arent colored like sancos... whitneys and the other off brands are somethin on their own.. i actually like the old whitney ones but they dont cover the whole window like a sanco set does

mine were NOS, had to cut almost every one!!! scary LOL


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 21 2011, 11:34 AM~19923370
> *for real tho none of em have the sancos "look"
> 
> repops the blinds are cheap and arent colored like sancos... whitneys and the other off brands are somethin on their own.. i actually like the old whitney ones but they dont cover the whole window like a sanco set does
> ...



If yours were NOS you would have had to cut each blind. Big Todd... yours werent NOS but they were a real nice set. On an NOS out of the box set the slats are super long to fit multiple GM makes and models. The instructions tell you exactly how to cut them to fit your car.

I say if your on a budget and you like the look get a repop, just know there will be other riders pushing more weight. I got very lucky with my set but if there were decent set of repops out there when I was looking I probably would have went that way due to cost.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

O.G IS ALWAYS THEY WAY TO GO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2011, 11:42 AM~19923788
> *O.G IS ALWAYS THEY WAY TO GO.... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2011, 12:51 PM~19924273
> *
> *


TED KNOWS WHAT'S UP....


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 21 2011, 12:26 PM~19923703
> *If yours were NOS you would have had to cut each blind. Big Todd... yours werent NOS but they were a real nice set. On an NOS out of the box set the slats are super long to fit multiple GM makes and models. The instructions tell you exactly how to cut them to fit your car.
> 
> I say if your on a budget and you like the look get a repop, just know there will be other riders pushing more weight. I got very lucky with my set but if there were decent set of repops out there when I was looking I probably would have went that way due to cost.
> *



idk rick, mine werent NOS in the box, but they never could have been used.. no nicks from mounting them (you know how the metal bends a lil), and they were all SUUUUPER long... i mighta cut em all i cant remember, i had no instructions i just held em up and measured and then cut em LOL.. some were cut 6-8" or so if i remember


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody have a link to the repops?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...5#ht_500wt_1182


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-63-64-19...2#ht_500wt_1182

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...IT#ht_993wt_909


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 21 2011, 09:18 PM~19926926
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...5#ht_500wt_1182
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-63-64-19...2#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> ...


nothing for the 66........................


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 21 2011, 06:28 PM~19927052
> *nothing for the 66........................
> *


yes but....Damn

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1965-1966-I...c#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 21 2011, 09:42 PM~19927219
> *yes but....Damn
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1965-1966-I...c#ht_500wt_1182
> *


 they must be :loco:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Link to the JC Whitney blinds; couldn't find them.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2011, 12:53 PM~19924293
> *TED KNOWS WHAT'S UP....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 21 2011, 06:51 PM~19927337
> *Link to the JC Whitney blinds; couldn't find them.
> *


They don't have 'em anymore. Wish i would have bought a case or two back in the mid 90's. :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Feb 20 2011, 05:36 PM~19918389
> *Hey everyone I want to know whats the difference is between Sanco blinds, JC  Whitney blinds and these new repos that are floating around.I know that they are two different brands, So if anyone can help me out to be able and tell them apart it will be appreciated. Post up pics if you have them either ones.
> 
> im looking to buy some for my 64 impala
> ...


there is a reason why sanco is more sought after than others, its all in the looks. the blinds are much wider and not flimsy as the others. i would recommend investing in sancos. as strange as it sounds. but jc whitney blinds are probably more rare to find than sancos themselves. although sancos are up there in price. its worth the investment. good luck on your hunt...pomona swapmeet is all i can say.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Can we get some close up shots of the Sanco and JC Whitney blinds?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ill post up my set of sancos soon.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3+Feb 21 2011, 09:15 PM~19929253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

The new ones I that I personally wouldn't mind running are actually repops of Riverside Sunshades not Sancos so they look different.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 24 2011, 08:33 AM~19949199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sancos are the way to go... :thumbsup: 



btw, do you have a pic or link to the Riverside Sunshades you mentioned?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 24 2011, 10:07 AM~19949466
> *Sancos are the way to go...  :thumbsup:
> btw, do you have a pic or link to the Riverside Sunshades you mentioned?
> *


You posted them up already.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-64-Chevy...=item27b8cc68c5


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Acc-Freak.




Vid I found of some OG Sancos. 

What are they made of?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 24 2011, 11:29 AM~19950094
> *Thanks Acc-Freak.
> Vid I found of some OG Sancos.
> 
> ...



Good video :biggrin: It must have been some one trying to sell their set.

They are made of alluminum.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

The Sunshade Fest
Full of pics/info:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=551364


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link J






> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 24 2011, 10:33 AM~19950126
> *They are made of alluminum.
> *



Aluminum? interesting. You would think they would be all out of shape after being packaged in the Sanc box.

I definitely need a set for my 62 now


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Nice rides with rear Blinds . keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 24 2011, 08:33 AM~19949199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ez rider had a set of riversides for sale. but i had just bought my sancos off him. i knew i should have grabbed those too. i think that set came up north then got sold to the guys in europe that are on here.


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> *The new ones I that I personally wouldn't mind running are actually repops of Riverside Sunshades not Sancos so they look different.*



Please school the uninformed. Whats the difference between the 2?


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Feb 25 2011, 09:13 PM~19962819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP MARLIN :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

that video was catalysts blinds, now mine 

im still lookin for the shelf mounting bars if anyone has some they would sell


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

O.G SANCO


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 26 2011, 11:45 PM~19969619
> *that video was catalysts blinds, now mine
> 
> im still lookin for the shelf mounting bars if anyone has some they would sell
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 26 2011, 08:49 PM~19969651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: Keep them coming


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I went to 2 car shows and 1 cruise night this weekend. Out of all the cars that were there, I only saw 1 set of Sancos on a 63 Impala. The rest were repops.....and there were a ton of those. Especially on Bombs. 

I'm talking about Hundreds of cars. Last nights local cruise nigh (GoodTimes) had well over 100 cars and the 2 car shows were easily tripled that.


I know the OGs are saying keep it real by going with Sancos instead of repops but repops may be the way to go. Just this week, a set of Sancos went up on ebay with a starting price of $1200 :fool2:

Maybe a few years ago but not now with this economy.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

yeah bro i feel you on that. I would love to have a set of Sanco's but they are hard to find and when you do find a set the are a lot of money. If i cant find some reasonable sanco's I think im going to have to go that route with repops. just dont know which ones to go with.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Mar 6 2011, 09:31 PM~20032113
> *yeah bro i feel you on that. I would love to have a set of Sanco's  but they are hard to find and when you do find a set the are a lot of money. If i cant find some reasonable sanco's I think im going to have to go that route with repops. just dont know which ones to go with.
> *



Ditto. 


These may be the ones to get. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-63-64-IM...5#ht_1070wt_708


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> Please school the uninformed. Whats the difference between the 2?
> 
> My Car! I laugh everytime I see that ad. They jacked my photo. The photo below are SaNCOs not the repops. FYI!


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 25 2011, 11:00 PM~19963690
> *SUP MARLIN :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD
> *


Thanks Man! Still got a ways to go! It's all in the details!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20031646
> *I went to 2 car shows and 1 cruise night this weekend. Out of all the cars that were there, I only saw 1 set of  Sancos on a 63 Impala. The rest were repops.....and there were a ton of those. Especially on Bombs.
> 
> I'm talking about Hundreds of cars. Last nights local cruise nigh (GoodTimes) had well over 100 cars and the 2 car shows were easily tripled that.
> ...


See..... I been telling you this :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

REAL OG SHIT


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd187/M...802_yYs6S-M.jpg[/img]
OG'Z R THE ONLY WAY TO ROLL .... JUSS LIKE MY DZ LOL


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 8 2011, 03:24 PM~20044011
> *http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd187/M...802_yYs6S-M.jpg[/img]
> OG'Z R THE ONLY WAY TO ROLL .... JUSS LIKE MY DZ LOL
> *


x63


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

if you saw my ride or my collection of accessories you'd know im all about OG but there has to be a time when you gotta step back and say.... "DAMN that's too way much!". Im thinking 1200 dollars is that amount, well at least for a regular muhfugger like me anyway.

edit....

If you got an unlimited cash flow theres no question... OG all the way!


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 8 2011, 10:33 PM~20047583
> *if you saw my ride or my collection of accessories you'd know im all about OG but there has to be a time when you gotta step back and say....  "DAMN that's too way much!". Im thinking 1200 dollars is that amount, well at least for a regular muhfugger like me anyway.
> 
> edit....
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 8 2011, 09:33 PM~20047583
> *if you saw my ride or my collection of accessories you'd know im all about OG but there has to be a time when you gotta step back and say....  "DAMN that's too way much!". Im thinking 1200 dollars is that amount, well at least for a regular muhfugger like me anyway.
> 
> edit....
> ...



Nah homie i could only wish to have an unlimited cash flow to have everything on my ride OG. Now you got me curious what you ride and you collection of accessories look like, Post them up Big Homie. I want to see what my competition is when i do have that cash flow. :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Mar 9 2011, 12:50 AM~20048569
> *Nah homie i could only wish to have an unlimited cash flow to have everything on my ride OG. Now you got me curious what you ride and you collection of accessories look like, Post them up Big Homie. I want to see what my competition is when i do have that cash flow.  :biggrin:
> *





































Not trying to be your competition... there's enough room for everyone to have nice chit :biggrin: . Aircraft... TruRays... Sancos.... SonyTV... Donut wheel... I love me some OG accessories, well when I can afford them that is. When I cant I get the next best thing. Case in point my bomb ass Hoppin62 upgraded TW colorsonic.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 9 2011, 08:22 AM~20050019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I cant agree with you more. you have a SUPER CLEAN 64SS. I never seen the TV before. :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ebay repops are 44" wide. They seem pretty short for a 50" Impala rear window.

Is that the difference between the Sanco and the Superior Industries blinds? Sancos are full width?


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 9 2011, 10:22 AM~20050019
> *
> 
> 
> ...





LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

To me , blinds are blinds. We all know it was just a matter of time they would hit the market agian.

I dont know why Sanco are better than the others , even for repops a about $130-150 that sill some $$$$ for something that doesnt have close to that into them.


Anyways , back in the days JC Whittey used to sell blinds with motors on them so you can open and close them , I wanted to buy some but Ived bought somethings from there before that came fucked in quality.

Now that would be the shit to park , drop the ride all the way down and close the blinds.


When I was building my first bomb, I had to get some parts cars. I found this in the trunk, might be sanco.












But I think someone said the blinds were aluminum but these are steel, you can see the light rusting.





















I got these blinds from PepBoys back in the days.

They were aluminum.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

TTT




> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 9 2011, 12:55 PM~20051794
> *Ebay repops are 44" wide. They seem pretty short for a 50" Impala rear window.
> 
> Is that the difference between the Sanco and the Superior Industries blinds? Sancos are full width?
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm not sure if any one has ever had them side by side. Well maybe the guy that repopped them? I dunno? If you have Sancos there's no reason to by these and if you buy these then you cant afford the crazy Sanco prices.

Point blank....If your looking for that perfect Sanco fit then your better off just getting real Sancos. They come super long and you cut them to the exact fit of your own window.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sancos were popping up on the classifieds and at the Pomona Swap Meet for 1/4 of what they are asking now a few years back. Crazy what a few years have done to the value.

Accfreak.. If you didn't have a set, would you buy them at the $1200 listed on EBAY or the $1400 for the set that was offered to me through PM?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

If I had an unlimited cash supply yes in a heart beat. But im not rich... I dont flip cars for profit (i get too attached :happysad: ) and I have a family to feed so no, sadly I wouldnt be able to buy Sancos at today's value. Gotta know your limitations right?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

There is alot of stuff for our cars that are repoped, stripping , light lens, emblems ect. 

But when we look at a car we dont see the made in Tiwan stickers. I would say it would vary hard to keep a car %100 made in USA.

To me for the price of the Sanco blinds, I would rather put my money some where else. Even if I had the money to burn, I wouldnt feel right knowing that some of that cost could be saved for my family.

The repops could a perfict copy, you could send the winners of the blinds on EBay a message and ask them how they like the blinds.

Ive had it done to me before on other stuff Ive bought on EBay.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

The Sancos are still out there for a somewhat reasonable price if youre patient. I saw a set sell on ebay for $1200 2 weeks before i won some on there for $650 last July. Right place right time i guess.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the first giveaway on repops and og sancos is repops dont have the salt and pepper checker pattern on them, theyre all white and alittle flimsy. i know because i held some and was able to feel the difference from those and mine. i couldnt take a good look at the bracket because i didnt want to hop in the guys back seat, but from far where i was they looked similar. but like i said the dead giveaway is the pattern on the blinds. 

also repops are only made for 62 to 64 impalas, and only come with 8 blinds. for a 65 66 impala you need 11 and sancos come with 11. 










not only is it 8 of them, but theyre way too short. guess they were made just for 62 to 64

what do the jc whitney repops look like, i still never seen those. anyone know any information on these? i have these but dont know the story to them










back only 3 years ago i got my sancos in almost nos condition and good box for 450 bucks on ebay, but even then i thougth that was alittle high since a week before a set without box sold for 400. what happened since then i dont know


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 4 2011, 05:27 PM~20259035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RIDES WITH THE SHADES. KEEP THEM COMING

WHATS UP JUNI IS THAT THE MONTE YOU HAVE? :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

* USED OG Sancos FOR SALE (NOT NOS)!*

Cut and ready for your back window. 

Decent shape and I would put them in my car. The slots are cut 2inches maybe 3 inches short on each side so it doesn't touch end to end on the window of a 64 but still looks great. Only thing missing are the tiny screws but you can get those at a nuts & bolts place. Comes with a copy of instructions for installation. 

$700 plus shipping. 

Email me if interested> [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## goofybootz (Aug 31, 2010)

do the o.g sancos have any markings on them? how do you know theyre original?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

any pics of the JC Whitney repops???????????


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

i heard the repops like the ones classic industries has were not cut long enough to fit the window of 62-64 impalas. supposedly they were going to redo them, any one got any new info?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

franciscojrandrade said:


> i heard the repops like the ones classic industries has were not cut long enough to fit the window of 62-64 impalas. supposedly they were going to redo them, any one got any new info?


 bob's antique made the new blind's that was copy off of jessie used blind's and thay made them the same size not long for big windows but thay are comeing out with new one's


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

any one has any for a 66???


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm looking for a set for my 67 Impala. 
This car has a big-ass rear window. 
I have no problem rocking some re-pops. 
If anyone has some to sell please PM
me directly. Thanks guys

Carlos


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

bullet one said:


>


 nice I like the look I'm trying to get some for my lady's 63:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

got my blinds on had to leave da bottom blade out cuz of my 6x9's


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

6DEUCE6 said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bullet one said:


> got my blinds on had to leave da bottom blade out cuz of my 6x9's


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny Soltero (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171382369670?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
JOst cleaning out my storage and found these!


----------

